
Ask HN: Have You Defined a Minimum Brand Strategy? - toncontact
The startup I work for&#x2F;we need to define our personas and value propositions for each persona.<p>I am looking for a framework, or some guidelines, to help us define personas and value propositions.<p>I found this article: &quot;Start-Ups Need a Minimum Viable Brand&quot; written by someone with, what it seems looking at the article she wrote, a corporate background.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hbr.org&#x2F;2014&#x2F;06&#x2F;start-ups-need-a-minimum-viable-brand
======
seidlitz
Probably not what you want to hear, but a framework or guidelines won't cut it
if you don't understand the basics of marketing and brand management. Don't
take the shortcuts—get a good book, or better take a marketing course. HBR's
'What is Marketing?' is a great intro to the subject
[[https://www.amazon.com/What-Marketing-Harvard-Business-
Revie...](https://www.amazon.com/What-Marketing-Harvard-Business-
Review/dp/1422104605)] Peter Doyle has a number of excellent books that are
very practical e.g. Marketing Management Strategy
[[https://www.amazon.com/Marketing-Management-Strategy-
Peter-D...](https://www.amazon.com/Marketing-Management-Strategy-Peter-
Doyle/dp/0273693980)] or Value Based Marketing.

------
rajacombinator
As a rule, nothing published in HBR is relevant to startups. (Or most likely
anyone.)

------
dyeje
Nielsen Norman Group has alot of good articles about personas and activities
of that sort.

------
singlasaurabh
if you want to be a brand, then you have to come up with a product or a
service which is solving the common man problems.

